# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 47)



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2017)

*Depending on the Wood used, what is your go to finish of choice?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Paxton's Daddy too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2017)

Wipe on Poly- sorta one trick pony here. I add wax to a lot of things but WOP is my finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 19, 2017)

For knives it is without a doubt Tru-oil. For pens it’s CA. For turnings it’s antique oil for matte and a blend of Lindsey oil and oil based poly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 19, 2017)

Just blo and lacquer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 19, 2017)

Huffing and puffing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 19, 2017)

Maple and walnut. Oil based poly
Red oak. Oil based poly
IRW. Oil based poly
Cherry. Oil based poly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Huffing and puffing



Hey H.R. Puffnstuff, That's not a finish silly. That's just your method for making it dry quicker....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2017)

Brink said:


> Maple and walnut. Oil based poly
> Red oak. Oil based poly
> IRW. Oil based poly
> Cherry. Oil based poly.



What about pine?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Nov 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> What about pine?



Flat latex paint

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2017)

Brink said:


> Flat latex paint


I thought you sent all pine to Roy???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 19, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> I thought you sent all pine to Roy???



He comes up and steals it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Hey H.R. Puffnstuff, That's not a finish silly. That's just your method for making it dry quicker....



He was huffing and puffing while typing out a reply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2017)

The go to for a lot of things is WOP, occasionally I like a lacquer or shellac finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2017)

Antique oil or Formby’s tung oil for almost everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2017)

For turned things either WOP or shellac. Food items beeswax and mineral oil mix. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 19, 2017)

My go to is wipe on poly for most things— mix it myself. I’ll use it either on the lathe (like a friction polish) or off.
For lighter colored woods I use lacquer the same way when I want to avoid the yellow from poly. If use dictates a durable finish, then poly it is.
On smaller things like handles or PM’s, salt shakers, etc then it’s either poly or CA.
Rolling pins get mineral oil.
I use to use BLO as part of the finishing process, but not so much anymore— just when I really want to “pop” the grain, the trade off there is that it darkens the piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 19, 2017)

Small turned items, like pens, stoppers, and openers - usually CA. Larger turned items - usually an oil based wipe on finish, like Danish Oil, or sometimes a sprayed finish. Furniture items - usually either 2 to 3 coats of Danish Oil, followed by a coat or two of paste wax, or Arm-R-Seal, followed by a coat or two of paste wax.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Depends on the piece... whether it can be finished on the lathe, or can be brushed or sprayed easier, or whatever. 

Still trying to find the ultimate finish!

CA, CA and BLO, BLO and Beeswax, WBOM Poly, Spar Urethane, did one in Spray Lacquer the other day; whatever is handy at the moment and looks like it'll work.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2017)

Most things its a wipe on poly that I blend, rubbed out with 0000 steel wool and then a coat or 2 of paste wax. Food contact stuff is usually a blend of mineral oil, bee's wax, and carnuba wax. I have been using water based poly a lot as of late, I like the quick dry time, the fact that it is crystal clear and doesn't change the color of woods, and is non flamable, all very cool.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 19, 2017)

Brink said:


> He was huffing and puffing while typing out a reply


You can call it typing if you want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2017)

Tclem said:


> You can call it typing if you want to


Hunt n peck?


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 19, 2017)

CA & BLO for most wood pens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 19, 2017)

Norfolk Island Pine - a soak in BLO, then Japan Drier, then rattle can spray gloss poly.
Otherwise mostly spray lacquer rubbed in & Carnuba wax buffed in.
Also, several coats of spray lacquer. And the occasional Walnut oil rubbed in fer a matt finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Nov 19, 2017)

I use oil 90% of the time. Walnut oil, BLO, Tung oil, and Tru oil. I use CA on pens and small items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 19, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Hunt n peck?


Hunt. Not much pecking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Nov 20, 2017)

I really suck at getting a decent finish on anything, guess that is why I have so many unfinished projects.
Wipe on poly is better than most for me and sometimes glob on spray finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Hunt n peck?



I tried that method once but after I shot my keyboard it didn't work real well .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 20, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I tried that method once but after I shot my keyboard it didn't work real well .....


Pistol, Rifle or shotgun?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 20, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Pistol, Rifle or shotgun?



Musket.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Robert Baccus (Nov 25, 2017)

Lazy, crazy cajun here, watco to pop, precat lacquer, wet sand, compound down.


----------

